# [solved] eth0 doesnt exist.

## guije

Hallo,

nach dem ich jetzt das gentoo über die minimal cd zum ersten reboot gebracht habe und ich fleißig emergen wollte, wurde mir gesagt, dass die eth0 nicht da ist.

```

 Starting eth0

   Bringing up eth0

     dhcp

       network interface eth0 does not exist

       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver) 
```

Da stand dann noch das der Treiber wohl nicht im Kernel vorhanden ist.

Mit der Live CD funktioniert die NIC super.

Wie kann ich das Problem beheben ?

Danke vorab.

----------

## Finswimmer

Du schaust, welches Module du brauchst: lspci -k (in der LiveCD)

und baust das dann in den Kernel ein.

Tobi

----------

## guije

habe ich gerade gemacht !

Der Befehl lspci -k zeigt mir 

```
Kernel driver in use : atl1c
```

Im Kernel meines gentoo habe ich nun unter Network device support-->

Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) -> <*> Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet support

Ethernet (1000Mbit) -> <*> Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet support

                                <*> Atheros L1E Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

                                <*> Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

aktiviert 

der Befehl lspci zeigt mir aber dann immer noch keinen "driver in use"

----------

## guije

jetzt habe ich den Treiber, aber...

```
ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start
```

Habe keinen Host Namen vergeben.

Mache ich jetzt.

----------

## guije

hatte einen Fehler in der conf.d/net. 

Zwischen Broadcast und IP ein Leer gelassen.

----------

